
Ask HN: How many unused domain names do you have? - notadev
I received an e-mail that one of my domains was set to expire. When I logged in to my registrar to see which one, I was shocked to see just how many great ideas I never executed in the form of parked domain names. I have 22 domains. One for family email, a couple of my kids&#x27; names, but the rest are just collecting annual fees. Anyone else have a similar problem?
======
tony-allan
I've still got five even after letting most expire over the years. Turns out
that it is quite easy to have a great idea and devote just enough energy to it
to register the domain name.

It is very easy to delude yourself that the idea is so great that dozens of
other people are just about to hit submit and take the name (and idea) away
from you.

I get as far as learning some new technology, which is great, but not far
enough to get to a useful MVP.

There is also a lot of housekeeping to sort out for a real service, which is a
time and sometimes cost issue for something that must be bootstrapped.

The underlying issue is that many worthwhile ideas are hard and need solid
effort and commitment to execute. Registering a domain name does get you very
far.

------
rendx
I discovered this little gem for my unused domains:
[http://ethicalparking.informatick.net/](http://ethicalparking.informatick.net/)

I've been using it for many years and it works just great.

------
sideproject
I have about 50 and have the same problem. So I scratched my itch.

[https://newsy.co](https://newsy.co)

Hope you find it useful. Let me know if you have any questions. We are still
in beta.

~~~
enonevets
Buttons are somewhat broken on mobile, just FYI.

------
grizzles
About 25-50 at any given moment. I buy for myself but seem to have a good
branding sense because I often get acquisition inquiries.

------
Dicey84
99% of the ones I own are unused. The 1% is for email.

